
Database Security: DB2 vs MySQL - acangiano
http://freedb2.com/2009/07/10/database-security-db2-vs-mysql-and-how-to-make-a-million/
======
a2tech
As someone that knows very little about DB2 I found this article to be very
illuminating. I can see his points about the power of using system
authentication for controlling logins. However, as someone that runs quite a
few MySQL and PostgreSQL servers the 'downsides' he presents of keeping login
info in the DB is not an issue. I have a script that just replicates that info
to all the machines-I remove them from the master DB and within a few minutes
they've lost access to all the DB's.

